# Réseau : les domaines de recherche de DNS avec une box Numéricable



## ungars (26 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour

J'ai une box Numéricable (je sais, mais personne n'est parfait) en mode DHCP. Tout fonctionne très bien. Mais il y a un détail qui fout la grouille dans un cas bien précis. Je dois y connecter, télétravail oblige, un PC sous Windows 10. On doit utiliser 2 VPN : celui de ma boite sert de "pont" vers les ressources du client et il faut lancer un second VPN. Tout ce beau monde a ses serveurs DNS avec des adresses locales. Mais ce qui est dans la partie droite de la capture d'écran vient s'ajouter dans les propriétés TCP/IP côté Windows, et empêche la résolution de noms d'adresses web du client.

​Dans la partie "Domaines de recherche", la box étant en DHCP, elle obtient automatiquement les deux adresses IP de serveurs DNS, mais aussi "numericable.fr" comme domaine de recherche, et rien n'est effaçable : normal pour les DNS, mais aussi pour les domaines de recherches.

Je dois aller supprimer sur le PC ce suffixe de nom de domaine tous les matins sur le PC...
Je n'avais pas cela sous Snow Leopard il me semble. Si c'est pour compléter un nom dans une UR, comment est-ce utilisable ?

Si on tente "https://toto" Firefox donne comme information :
_"Les sites web justifient leur identité par des certificats. Firefox ne fait pas confiance à ce site, car il utilise un certificat qui n’est pas valide pour toto. Le certificat est seulement valide pour les noms suivants : *.numericable.fr, numericable.fr 
Code d’erreur : SSL_ERROR_BAD_CERT_DOMAIN" _Je me retrouve avec ceci si je décide de poursuivre :
​C'est joli, mais bof...
En attendant, petite gymnastique de clavier et de neurones le matin...Surtout que le second VPN se lance dès l'ouverture de la session Windows et doit être arrêté le temps que le premier soit connecté...
Votre avis ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Polo35230 (27 Janvier 2021)

Salut,
As-tu essayé, sur le PC de passer en configuration manuelle pour ne pas utiliser le serveur DHCP de ta Box, en mettant:
-Une adresse IP fixe dans le même plan IP que ton réseau local avec le masque qui va bien.
-La passerelle (routeur) étant l’adresse IP Lan de de ta box
-Le serveur DNS étant 8.8.8.8 (DNS de google), et pas ceux de Numéricable.

Le fait que les serveurs VPN distants soient aussi serveurs DNS ne devrait pas poser pb.

Après, pas sûr que j’ai tout bien compris...


----------



## ungars (27 Janvier 2021)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Salut,
> As-tu essayé, sur le PC de passer en configuration manuelle pour ne pas utiliser le serveur DHCP de ta Box, en mettant:
> -Une adresse IP fixe dans le même plan IP que ton réseau local avec le masque qui va bien.
> -La passerelle (routeur) étant l’adresse IP Lan de de ta box
> ...


Hélas ça ne change rien, les deux éléments, serveurs NDS et Domaines de recherches sont indépendants...


----------



## Polo35230 (27 Janvier 2021)

Je pense que c’est lié à au serveur DHCP de la box numéricable qui, dans une réponse DHCP, peut intégrer un nom de domaine, en plus d’une adresse IP, d’un masque, des serveurs DNS, d’une passerelle et des baux.
Pour en être sûr, il faudrait dévalider le serveur DHCP dans la Box.
Passer le PC en configuration manuelle comme au-dessus, le redémarrer et voir s’il y a tjs numericable.fr dans les domaines de recherche.
Après, si c’est bon, le truc, c’est qu’il faudra que toutes les machines du réseau local soient configurées en manuel. Pas vraiment une solution s’il y a beaucoup de machines.
Ou alors, demander à Numericable ce qu’il faut faire pour que le box ne délivre plus le nom de domaine. Parce que ça ne doit pas servir à grand chose…


----------



## ericse (27 Janvier 2021)

ungars a dit:


> Hélas ça ne change rien, les deux éléments, serveurs NDS et Domaines de recherches sont indépendants...


Bonjour, Tu peux mettre une capture d'écran des réglages quand tu mets tout en manuel ?
Normalement c'est impossible que ton Mac mette un domaine de recherche automatique sans DHCP.


----------



## ungars (27 Janvier 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour, Tu peux mettre une capture d'écran des réglages quand tu mets tout en manuel ?
> Normalement c'est impossible que ton Mac mette un domaine de recherche automatique sans DHCP.


J'ai déjà changé les DNS dans la BOX : ça ne change rien dans les propriétés réseaux du Mac pour ce suffixe.
Mais côté Mac, en Ethernet, j'ai ajouté divers serveurs DNS, et j'ai bien ce suffixe.
Je vais tenter pour le Wifi de mettre en mode manuel et d'ajouter divers serveurs DNS.
En wifi, on ne peut pas changer les serveurs DNS, ou alors c'est pas trop clair comment faire, je touche pas par précaution.
Idem, en mettant la BOX en configuration manuelle des serveurs DNS, le suffixe reste : un vrai ruban adhésif...
C'est donc indépendant de la manière d'obtenir des serveurs DNS...


----------



## ericse (27 Janvier 2021)

ungars a dit:


> J'ai déjà changé les DNS dans la BOX : ça ne change rien dans les propriétés réseaux du Mac pour ce suffixe.
> Mais côté Mac, en Ethernet, j'ai ajouté divers serveurs DNS, et j'ai bien ce suffixe.
> Je vais tenter pour le Wifi de mettre en mode manuel et d'ajouter divers serveurs DNS.
> En wifi, on ne peut pas changer les serveurs DNS, ou alors c'est pas trop clair comment faire, je touche pas par précaution.


Ok, je suis d'accord rien de tout cela ne fera disparaitre le domaine de recherche...
Mais as-tu essayé de désactiver le DHCP sur le Mac et de renseigner IP, Masque, Gateway et DNS manuellement ?
Par exemple comme ici : https://assistance.orange.fr/ordina...une-ip-fixe-en-connexion-ethernet_20022-20337


----------

